# Has Anyone Used Lye from Lowe's for a Soap Recipe?



## CBZ1982

I am going to Lowe's tomorrow to look at there Lye and was wondering if anyone has had good success with using lye from Lowe's for a soap recipe.


----------



## krissy

only if it is 100% lye. i haven't found a lowes that carries it here in atlanta, but i have found it in Ace hardware stores


----------



## AmyW

Our Lowes didn't even know what Lye was, talked to 4 people at the store.  :?  I went to Ace hardware instead, and they do have 100% lye there.


----------



## carebear

If it's Roebic's Crystal Drain Opener (yellow label) then it's fine.
100% lye.


----------



## CBZ1982

carebear said:
			
		

> If it's Roebic's Crystal Drain Opener (yellow label) then it's fine.
> 100% lye.



Thank you!


----------



## falldowngobump

I also buy the Roebics crystal drain opener at Lowes.  I pulled up the MSDS sheet on it---it's 100% sodium Hydroxide--Lye.  As far as I could see, it's the only brand they sell that is 100% lye.  I wrote down the names of the other products and checked the MSDS on them and they all have other additives.  It's not cheap--I bought a 2 lb container and it cost over 16 bucks--but it's local, and I needed it.


----------



## heyjude

$16 is really pricey. At Ace Hardware I can buy a one pound container for  $4 plus change. See if you have Ace near you.

I would buy it online if I needed a large amount, but at this point the small containers are fine for me.


----------



## krissy

heyjude said:
			
		

> $16 is really pricey. At Ace Hardware I can buy a one pound container for  $4 plus change. See if you have Ace near you.
> 
> I would buy it online if I needed a large amount, but at this point the small containers are fine for me.



i now get the same one i got from Ace for 2.59 at a store down the road from me.


----------



## heyjude

That's a really good price.


----------



## falldowngobump

I thought it was excessive when I bought it from Lowes.  The nearest Ace Hardware is 25 miles away...I've bought online a few times, probably will again.  I should have waited before paying that...but sometimes when you get the urge to soap you just don't want to wait.


----------



## Dennis

I know you probably don't want this much, but if you order from Essentials Depot you can get 10lbs of technical grade lye for $31.99 with free shipping.  It comes in five 2lb heavy plastic bottles.  I store mine in a big Christmas popcorn tin; 5 bottles fit in there perfectly.  It should last me a year at least.  Not a bad deal if you don't have easy access to lye.  
Here's a link if you're interested.  http://www.essentialdepot.com/servlet/the-75/10-lbs-Technical-Grade/Detail


----------



## SilverFox

That's a good price Dennis! I bought mine from The Lye Guy. 12lbs (32oz containers each. Buy 5 and the 6th is free) plus $11.57 for shipping. So that's a total of $37.82 for me. Yours sounds like a better deal. I'm going to have to bookmark that site


----------



## PippiL

I just found 100 lye at Menards, it's Rooto,( same as the stuff at Ace), but cheaper, it was under 4 Dollars a pound, and it's right around the corner...


----------



## bluevervain

I also get the Rooto at Menards.  3.76 for a pound. I use so much, I kind of feel bad about all the plastic packaging that I consume by using that lye.  I wish I could buy one really big bucket...but I suppose moisture is an issue.

That essential depot lye is a good deal for sure--did any one else check out that website? They have a whole category called food grade lye followed by about 2 dozens reviews written by people who use lye to make pretzels!  Who knew?  Kind of grosses me out.  Having accidentally got a little lye or fresh soap in my mouth before, I can't even imagine cooking with it.


----------



## craftgirl08

I soaped with Roebics when our Lowe's had it and it did fine.  Due to all the "meth" makers it is no longer available in any of our local Lowe's or hardward stores.


----------



## Fullamoon

I got mine from True Value Hardware. It says 100% Lye right on the front of the bottle/can.


----------



## countymounty22

*Re:*



			
				craftgirl08 said:
			
		

> I soaped with Roebics when our Lowe's had it and it did fine.  Due to all the "meth" makers it is no longer available in any of our local Lowe's or hardward stores.



Sad but true.  Our local Menards still sells it but they only put out a few bottles at a time.  My local Ace keeps it in the backroom and he lets me buy as much as I want.  Try walking out of Menards with 4lbs. of lye.  City boys around here would meet you at your car


----------



## dezalex16

I just want to thank everyone for their input.  I am new to soap making and have been doing lots of research and learned some valuable tips.  Thank You!!


----------

